# [GENTOO]L'épopée d'un Noob :)

## tronka

Me voila sur Linux (Gentoo) depuis un peu plus d'un mois. 

La transition est super hard pour un ancien hardcore gamer   :Confused: 

Sous windoB je ne cherchais pas a savoir pourquoi quand je clic sur une icone j'ai une fenetre qui s'ouvre et une belle page internet. 

Avec Linux l'approche est différente dirais-je . De ce fait , quand j'ai fait ma première install de Gentoo , je me suis senti perdu dans un autre dimension . 

L'interface n'est pas la meme

Les programmes ne se lancent pas de la meme maniere

L'installation ne se fait pas aussi simplement que sous WinXXX

Bref tout un tas de changements qui m'ont pas mal perturbé. J'ai finis par comprendre qu'il fallait adopter un tout autre état d'esprit, si je voulais avancer. Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir le bon , mais j'essaye   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sur le post "Depuis combien de temps utilisez vous Linux" : Disons que je me suis mal exprimé quand je dis que je ne comprends pas pourquoi je le fais . Je vais tenter de me justifier différement. 

Globalement , je n'arrive pas a comprendre le langage que je dois employer pour parler avec ma machine. Par exemple, je me suis penché un peu sur Samba , pour voir comment se présentaient les différents partages. J'ai configuré mon fichier smb.conf , mais je ne sais pas exactement la signification de toutes les lignes que j'ai rentré. 

EX: LOG LEVEL=3 ca sert a quoi ? 

Voilà par exemple une ligne dont je ne me rends pas compte de l'utilité qu'elle a pour mon système. 

Je sais bien qu'on ne s'improvise pas Geek du jour au lendemain, un sage a dit : "Si toi pas travailler, toi toujours dernier" . 

J'essaye, je consulte des forums , j'ai 2 ingénieurs (supa Geeks) qui me donnent des filons, mais surtout je crois qu'il faut que je change ma vision de l'informatique et que j'enlève les oeillères qu'on m'a placé devant les yeux. C'est pas facile mais je m'y emplois comme je peux et avec votre aide.

Ca va venir , j'ai juste besoin de découvrir le bon chemin a prendre et la bonne logique d'esprit a acquérir

Je tenais a dire aussi que grace a tous les utilisateurs des différents forums sur l'Open Source en général, et a toutes les contributions qu'ils apportent , j'ai une vision différente de l'avenir de nos "sociétés" (je ne parle pas des entreprises, mais de l'aspect purement social du monde d'aujourd'hui)

Merci a tous pour votre soutien.

----------

## broly

LOG LEVEL c un parametre que tu donne a ton daemon pour qu'il soit plus ou moin verbeux, car si tu as un parametre trop faible tu ne veras rien en cas d'erreur, et si il est trop grand tu vas avoir des fichiers vraiment tres gros

----------

## sebbb

Pour le LOG_LEVEL de Samba il suffit de faire la traduction : Niveau de "log", ça te permet, à toi, administrateurn de ta machine, de voir ce qui se passe du coté de Samba. Un LOG_LEVEL à 0 et je pense qu'il est muet...

De la même manière + c'est élevé, plus il en dis, mais contrairement à Windows, il n'affiche pas de boite de dialogue avec un bouton ok (qui n'a jamais clické sur ok avant d'avoir lu le message d'erreur av ant de se demander ce qui y'avais marquer dedant :), mais c'est stocké dans une répertoire : /var/log/

Ensuite ça dépend du système de log que tu utilise (choisi à l'installation), par exemple pour MetaLog apache possède 2 fichiers de log, ujn qui te donne toutes les requettes faites à ton serveur, et un autre seulement les erreurs...

Pour moi sous Linux un bon état d'esprit est : "On va tester..."

Mais y'a des truc à pas faire : on ne change pas de noyau ou de système de fichier 2 jours avant de rendre son devoir d'info dont on a pas de sauvegardes...

Enfin voila quoi...

Ensuite il faut poser des questions, si elle n'ont pas étées posées 15 fois, qu'elles ne sont pas dans la FAQ et que la personne à réfléchit/cherché de son coté y'a pas de pb, si quel qu'un sait il répondra :)

A+

----------

## tronka

Merci pour le tuyau ! 

A tout hasard est ce que quelqu'un aurait un schéma fonctionnel de SAMBA , que je puisse me rendre compte de manière visuelle comment ça agit sur le réseau? 

J'ai compris a peu près la théorie , j'aimerais comprendre l'aspect pratique. 

La je suis en train de faire une réinstalle complète de Gentoo, je l'ai installé trop vite je pense , sans chercher a comprendre . Donc je reprends point par point.

j'en suis à :

#emerge sync 

je vous tiens au courant de l'évolution.

----------

## tronka

euh , j'ai le manuel d'install fourni avec le LiveCD "allégé" , je fais une install en stage 3 , j'aimerais savoir a quoi servent les snapshots (ce que c'est ) et GRP.

Le réseau est bien installé j'ai le net , tout va bien. 

Je voulais aussi une petite precision quant à : 

#export CONFIG_PROTECT= "-*"

#export USE= "-* bootstrap build"

#emerge portage

#unset USE 

J'ai pas bien compris a quoi ça servait par rapport aux scripts...

----------

## Bastux

 *tronka wrote:*   

> euh , j'ai le manuel d'install fourni avec le LiveCD "allégé" , je fais une install en stage 3 , j'aimerais savoir a quoi servent les snapshots (ce que c'est ) et GRP.
> 
> Le réseau est bien installé j'ai le net , tout va bien. 
> 
> Je voulais aussi une petite precision quant à : 
> ...

 

un snapshot c'est le gros répertoire /usr/portage.

C'est là que sont les infos sur les packages, où les choper, comment les installer, et avec quelle version.

----------

## tronka

J'ai un peu de mal avec toutes les pages de manuels disponibles ... 

Lorsque j'ouvre celles du liveCD , elles ne racontent pas la meme chose que celles du site www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86-install.xml .

Sur quoi je me base ? Je ne me suis pas vraiment sur la question que je me posais au dessus , j'ai suivis les indications de la page manuelle du site. 

La je suis en train de compiler mon noyau. On va voir si ca marche ...

----------

## Bastux

 *tronka wrote:*   

> J'ai un peu de mal avec toutes les pages de manuels disponibles ... 

 

De quoi tu parles?

Si c'est pour l'installation bases-toi sur celle du site, elle est très complète, normalement ya aucun pb, tu suis ce qu'il y a marqué et tout ira bien

----------

## TGL

 *tronka wrote:*   

> #export CONFIG_PROTECT= "-*"
> 
> #export USE= "-* bootstrap build"
> 
> #emerge portage
> ...

 

Le CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" fait que sur ce coup là, emerge ne va pas protéger tes fichiers de config de /etc/, c'est a dire que en installant portage il va écraser /etc/make.conf, /etc/make.globals et qlqs autres comme ça. Quant au USE= "-* bootstrap build", ça dit à l'ebuild de portage que ce que tu fais est une nouvelle install', et qu'il a donc un peu plus de boulot préparatoire à faire. Bref tout ça c'est juste pour s'assurer que à ce stade on a une première version de portage installée proprement.

Quand aux paquets GRP (Gentoo Reference Platform), c'est une collection de paquets précompilés pour ce qui étaient les versions stables à un moment donné (d'où l'utilisation d'un vieux snapshot de l'arbre portage pour que ce soit bien ces versions qui apparraissent comme les stables les plus récentes, alors qu'il y a eu des mises à jour depuis). Mais puisque tu es là pour te faire à la Gentoo, tu vas plutôt passer par la bonne vieille compilation, non ?

----------

## tronka

J'étais parti sur le stage1 mais , ils m'ont dit au boulot de ne pas me prendre la tete pour commencer et de suivre l'install en stage3 sans les GRP. 

Ceci dit je pense que je vais essayer le stage1 chez moi , mais vu que j'ai un modem usb (le fameux sagem FAST 800) et que j'aime bien pouvoir faire les recherches en meme temps que j'installe , je m'y mettrais quand je serais pas obliger à chaque fois de booter sur Winxxx pour aller voir les forums , vérifier ce que je fais et rebooter sur Linux pour corriger mes betises.    :Embarassed: 

----------

## yuk159

Tu n'a donc pas besoin du snapshot ni des GRP  :Wink: 

emerge sync ... et c'est partie.

En tous cas bienvenu bon courage ... et bonne annee..  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## tronka

Tout c'est bien passé pour l'install sauf que j'ai pas d'interface réseau   :Confused: 

Je travaille en SSH depuis un mac G3 mais vu que j'ai des soucis de config réseau il veut plus que je me connect. Je vais voir ce qui se passe . 

J'ai un souci aussi avec DEVFS . Qu'est ce que c'est  ? J'ai utilisé des partitions xfs sauf pour le boot (ext2) . 

Je sais pas si ca vous fait pareil , mais pas moyen d'aller faire un tour sur : www.lea-linux.org

----------

## ghoti

 *tronka wrote:*   

> J'ai un souci aussi avec DEVFS . Qu'est ce que c'est  ? J'ai utilisé des partitions xfs sauf pour le boot (ext2) . 

 

En gros, pour communiquer avec un périphérique quel qu'il soit, on utilise un pseudo-fichier particulier stocké dans le répertoire /dev.

Par exemple /dev/hda1 qui représente la première partition du premier disque dur ide.

A l'origine, (kernel < 2.4) tous les périphériques possibles et imaginables étaient prévus et cela donnait des milliers de fichiers dont 99 % étaient d'habitude inutilisés..

La technique DEVFS (Device File System) crée ces fichiers à la demande, uniquement lorsqu'ils sont nécessaires et les détruit lorsqu'ils cessent d'être utiles.

Pour cela, on utilise un "pseudo" filesystem monté sur le répertoire /dev.

Mais ce n'est peut-être plus la peine de s'attarder trop sur les arcanes de devfs vu que celui-ci est remplacé par une toute autre approche à partir du noyau 2.6 (==> UDEV) 

Cela dit, quel est ton problème concernant devfs ?

 *Quote:*   

> Je sais pas si ca vous fait pareil , mais pas moyen d'aller faire un tour sur : www.lea-linux.org

 

En effet, j'ai eu des problèmes également. Actuellement, le site signal qu'il "est en dérangement" ...

----------

## tronka

Probleme résolu sur DEVFS je n'avais pas activé le module dans le menuconfig , j'ai aussi ma carte réseau donc tout va bien  :Smile: 

Je vais continuer a comprendre comment marche le systeme et je me remettrais sur Samba. 

Merci pour votre aide encore ! 

Bonne nuit  :Smile: 

----------

## tronka

Rebonjour ! 

Je suis actuellement en train d'essayer d'installer une imprimante (locale) . 

J'ai installer le paquetage "cupsd", et j'ai ensuite copié le driver de mon imprimante dans le fichier : /usr/share/cups/model/ et j'ai exécuté la commande suivante sur les conseils d'un des ingé du boulot 

=> lpadmin -p EPL6100 -P generic-PS.ppd -v socket://192.168.100.251:9100

Le resultat me dit que tout a l'air ok , mais je ne peux toujours pas imprimer   :Rolling Eyes:   Aurais-je ommis de configurer un fichier de cupsd ? 

J'ai également un message d'erreur dans ma fenetre de logs qui me dit : 

"pcjuju modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module char-major-6"

Je vois pas a quoi ca correspond ... Ca ne dérange en rien au niveau du fonctionnement de mon systeme , mais j'aimerais bien savoir quand meme ce que c'est .

----------

## tronka

Y a que moi qui parle sur le thread ... C'est pas grave :p 

Ca y est l'imprimante marche , par contre l'histoire du char-major-6 je vois toujours pas ce que c'est . 

J'ai essayer de voir sur Google les differents thread relatif a ce probleme , ils disent de faire : 

MAKEDEV dans /dev 

Je l'ai fais mais j'ai pas noté de changement ....

----------

## tronka

J'ai toujours ce message ... Can't find char-major-6 ...

Apres avoir essayé 

#modules-update

#make modules_install 

#modprobe lp 

Rien n'y fait . Je pige pas

Est ce que ca va me poser probleme pour un partage d'imprimante avec Samba ? 

L'imprimante marche car elle est en locale , mais je me demandais si allait pas faire du bazar dans Samba.

----------

## tronka

Le partage d'imprimante marche sans probleme :p 

C'est cool je commence a mieux comprendre comment ca marche. 

Dites une petite question  : 

A quoi ca sert d'installer Samba en tant que membre d'un domaine ActiveDirectory ?

----------

## j_c_p

Bjr,

tu devrais faire des topics séparés pour tes questions (meilleure lisibilité et ceci favorise la bonne recherche ds le forum).

Sinon, bienvenu ds le monde Linux et bonne année également.

----------

## tronka

C'est pas idiot mais je me disais que plutot spamer le forum avec des topics auxquels pas mal de gens on deja repondu ca risque de + soulé qu'un seul qui raconte un peu tout . 

Ceci j'ai bien noté ton idée  :Smile: 

Merci

----------

## anigel

Personnelement j'approuve complètement Tronka sur la démarche !

Un post unique qui explique pas à pas la progression c'est une très bonne idée. En plus ça donne une idée de ton avancement, et visiblement... tu t'en sors pas si mal pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas passé par la case Mandrake (par exemple, et sans jugement de valeur, ils font des choses très bien chez Mandrake  :Smile:  !).

La seule chose éventuellement à corriger dans ce cas c'est peut-être le titre de ton post original. Remplaces-le par exemple par : Gentoo pour un novice : l'épopée. Bon enfin le titre est un peu nuche là, mais tu sauras trouver mieux je suis sûr !

Bon courage.

Ani

----------

## anigel

 *tronka wrote:*   

> A quoi ca sert d'installer Samba en tant que membre d'un domaine ActiveDirectory ?

 

Chez Microsoft il existe comme sous UNIX un modèle client / serveur. Un serveur central stocke les données, les fichiers de config, etc... et les clients se configurent en fonction de ce serveur.

Cela s'appele un domaine NT chez Microsoft (ou domaine windows 2000... etc..). Configurer samba comme contrôleur de domaine sert à faire croire aux machine sous Windows du réseau que ton samba est en fait un tel serveur Microsoft. Dans un cadre personnel ça ne sert à rien.

----------

## anigel

 *tronka wrote:*   

> MAKEDEV dans /dev 
> 
> Je l'ai fais mais j'ai pas noté de changement ....

 

Oulà, là tu plonges directement dans le fonctionnement interne du système ! Même pas peur  :Laughing:  !

En principe sur Gentoo tu n'as jamais besoin d'utiliser MAKEDEV, puisque la distribution utilise DevFS. DevFS est en fait un outil qui gère tout ce qui se trouve dans /dev (plein de petits fichiers qui représentent tout et n'importe quoi dans on système, de ta carte vidéo au micro que tu branches sur ta carte son. tu dialogue avec ces périphériques en envoyant des commandes dans ces fichiers - le noyau lit ces fichiers et s'occupe du dialogue avec le matériel ensuite).

Si tu veux de l'aide sur DevFS... Bon courage  :Laughing:  . A ce qu'on m'a appris il y a quelques temps il a été abandonné au profit d'un autre outil qui fait la même chose mais mieux.... enfin... on espère  :Laughing:  !

----------

## anigel

Oula la boulette  :Laughing:  !

désolé ghoti je lisais les posts de Tronka de bas en haut pour ne pas rater de réponse éventuellement, et tu avais déjà répondu sur DevFS  :Smile:  !

----------

## tronka

Merci Ani pour tes encouragements   :Smile: 

Je me sens un peu moins perdu , cela dit , apres avoir survolé un peu samba (et ca marche !) j'aimerais bien me pencher sur le reseau (brut de chez brut) mais je sais pas trop dans quelle direction aller pour pas me planter et me lancer dans un truc qui ne me servira a rien . 

Je me demandais si j'essayerais pas de mettre en place un serveur de mail  pour le reseau local au bureau . 

M'est avis que je devrais approfondir mes recherches sur le fonctionnement propre du systeme . Mais je sais pas trop par quel bout commencer, ni quelles appli commencer pour mieux comprendre.

[A PART] 

pour le MAKEDEV en fait c t un souci avec le module char-major-6 j'ai toujours ce message quand je lance le module cupsd pas moyen de trouver d'ou ca vient ...

----------

## anigel

Pour ton problème de char-major-6 hélas je ne vais pas beaucoup t'aider. Il me semble (sans garantie d'exactitude !) que les caractères majeurs sont un moyen de désigner la classe d'un pilote de périphérique, et donc à priori ton imprimante (puisque c'est cupsd qui se plaint cqfd) devrait avoir pour numéro majeur : 6... Mais ne l'a pas...

Peut-être un truc à rajouter dans ton noyo  ? Une ligne à éditer dans devfsd.conf pour le support de l'imprimante ?

Mais je ne peux pas aller plus loin, je ne vois pas de quoi il retourne vraiment... Si quelqu'un peut prendre le relais svp, parceque là je décroche moi  :Laughing:  !

Ani

PS : Pour le serveur de mail : postfix ou exim, tous deux beaucoup plus simples que sendmail

----------

## tronka

En plus le plus bizarre c'est que l'imprimante réseau marche , je peux imprimer mes travaux et tout ca ; mais dès que cupsd se lance : POUF =>Can't locate char-major-6

J'ai rajouté des aliases dans /etc/conf.d et /etc/modules.d mais rien n'y fait . Cependant l'imprimante marche , aussi bien pour moi que pour les utilisateurs du serveur Samba. 

C'est un grand mystère!

----------

## tronka

On va changer completement de contexte : 

J'aimerais mettre une Gentoo sur mon pc qui possede deja un Windaube (pc familial   :Confused:  ) et biensur j'ai le fameux modem USB SAGEM Fast 800 , j'avoues que meme apres avoir lu le topic sur l'install du modem j'ai toujours pas reussi a mettre le net . 

Devoir a chaque fois rebooter et lancer une session Win pour aller voir les infos sur le net ca me soule un poil. Je sais pas comment faire ... 

Quelqu'un a un bon tuyau ?

----------

## ghoti

 *tronka wrote:*   

> En plus le plus bizarre c'est que l'imprimante réseau marche , je peux imprimer mes travaux et tout ca ; mais dès que cupsd se lance : POUF =>Can't locate char-major-6

 

Le "char-major-6" est le nom générique que le noyau donne à un périphérique de type "imprimante sur port parallèle".

La liste et la description de tous les périphériques se trouve dans le fichier /usr/src/linux/Documentation/devices.txt.

Comme je n'ai pas d'imprimante réseau, je ne peux qu'avancer une hypothèse. 

A prendre avec des pincettes : mon raisonnement est peut-être foireux  ...

Lorsqu'on dispose d'une imprimante paralèlle, on a quelque-part (dans /etc/modules.conf ou /etc/modprobe.conf) une ligne

alias char-major-6 lp qui permet de charger le module lp lorsque la "fonctionnalité" char-major-6 est requise.

Puisque tu as une imprimante en réseau, tu n'as probablement pas compilé le support de l'imprimante parallèle, ce qui est tout-à-fait logique.

Il est donc fort probable que tu n'aies pas la ligne "alias" ci-dessus.

Il se peut cependant (attention : spéculation !  :Wink:  ) qu'un logiciel externe (genre cups ...) cherche à trouver toutes les possibilités d'impression sur le système et demande à tout hasard au noyau d'activer un périphérique char-major-6.

Comme ce périphérique n'est pas connu, il y a rouspétance ...

Si tu veux supprimer ce message, il devrait suffire d'ajouter ceci dans /etc/modules.d/aliases :

```
alias char-major-6 off
```

suivi bien entendu d'un update-modules de bon aloi  :Wink: 

----------

## tronka

J'ai fais ce que tu m'as conseillé Gohti mais voilà ce qu'il me repond: 

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs-r5/kernel/drivers/char/lp.o

Euh qu'est ce que ca veut dire ?

----------

## tronka

Bon j'abandonne cette histoire de char-module-6 puisque tout marche bien . Je veux bien être mazo mais après avoir essayer pas mal de possibilités j'en reviens au même point...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je parlais de Postfix un peu plus haut mais avant de m'y mettre , j'ai acquis un bouquin sur le TCP/IP "administration de réseaux" Editions O'Reilly . Pfiou !! J'étais a des années lumières de penser que le réseau était aussi structuré . C'est un travail de dingue . Donc avant toute chose je vais étudier les différentes couches du réseau pour avoir une idée un peu plus représentative du fonctionnement des communications via Internet. 

En tant que noob je recommande les Editions O'Reilly , aussi bien pour les administrateurs expérimentés que pour les néophytes. Les bouquins sont clairs , et tout est expliqué dans un langage que tout le monde est en mesure de comprendre ( si toute fois le niveau Cours Elémentaire a été atteint   :Laughing:  ) 

Je dirais que le seul inconvénient de la collection c'est le prix , mais ceci dit pour l'utilisation qu'on peut en avoir et l'utilité, le prix n'est pas représentatif de ce que peut nous apporter ce manuel (tant mieux !  :Very Happy: )  

Ca fait a peu pres une heure que je suis plongé dans le bouquin et je me gave littéralement ! 

Si jamais il y en a qui souhaite une info particulière relative a TCP/IP , je pourrais peut etre citer quelques lignes du bouquin avec bien entendu l'autorisation des "Admins" pour les histoires de Copyright etc... 

Je vous tiens au courant de mon avancement  :Smile: 

Et bon app' pour ceux qui mangent en lisant le post   :Wink: 

----------

## Yann

Tel que tu es parti, dans deux semaines tu vas forker Linux toi  :Smile: 

Préviens nous quand tu attaque la programmation en Assembleur, qu'on voit venir...    :Smile: 

----------

## tronka

 *Yann wrote:*   

> Tel que tu es parti, dans deux semaines tu vas forker Linux toi 

 

Euh j'aurais besoin d'une traduction sur le terme "forker" .  :Smile: 

Je suis noob jusqu'au bout  :Very Happy:  Me manque encore pas mal de vocabulaire   :Embarassed: 

----------

## anigel

 :Idea:   !

Forker est un terme de programmation système. Un fork, c'est quand un programme se dédouble pour finir par obtenir 2 programmes.

Je pense que Yann voulait dire que si tu continuais à cette vitesse-là et avec une telle volonté, dans quelques temps tu vas décider de créer un nouveau système d'exploitation   :Laughing:  !

----------

## tronka

Merci Ani  :Smile: 

Je ne pense pas en arriver la , du moins pas de suite . Il faut déjà que je prennes en main le système que je le comprenne et que je sois capable de réaliser un schéma fonctionnel du système et ensuite du réseau. Déjà la , je vous raconte pas le boulot ! 

Je reste persuadé que les machines prendront le dessus sur l'homme un jour ou l'autre , un peu comme Matrix mais de manière moins chaotique , enfin souhaitons-le ...  (à méditer) 

Allez jeter un oeil la dessus et dites moi ce que vous en pensez : 

http://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/QRIO/top_nf.html

----------

## YuLin

Bonjour,

Ca fait un petit moment que je suis tes premiers pas, mon cher tronka. Tu m'as l'air de te poser beaucoup de questions, ce qui est loin d'être mal, mais n'oublie pas que parfois, ne pas s'en poser pour certaines choses ça peut aussi se rendre utile  :Smile: 

En tout cas, le fait de voir que les newbies sous gentoo sont aussi bien acceptés et surtout (ce qui est certainement primordial) respectés m'a donné envie de m'inscrire à ce forum que je consultais d'habitude en tant que Guest. Merci donc à tous  :Smile: 

----------

## tronka

Décidément ! La communauté ne fait que grandir ! C'est bon signe . 

C'est vrai que j'ai beaucoup d'idées et de questions qui fusent sous ma calotte capillaire . Mes amis me disent "trop" , mais je n'arrive pas a travers tout ce qu'on voit dans notre société à m'empecher de penser a quelquechose de meilleur pour TOUT le monde . C'est pour ça que l'esprit Linux et l'Open Source en général m'ont poussé a aller voir de quoi il s'agissait . Il s'avère que toutes les contributions tendent vers une amélioration voir une optimisation des systemes informatiques pour un meilleur équilibre et pour que tout le monde soit content . Le probleme c'est que les "grands méchants loup"(vous savez de qui je parle ) ne veulent pas laisser les "moutons" aller paitre tranquillement. 

Le monopole.... a quoi ca sert ? Et l'ethique et la fierté l'esprit de communauté vous en faite quoi ? La loi du plus fort jusqu'a présent nous à plutot bien montré vers quelle issue l'humanité se dirigait. L'exemple le plus concret et d'actualité sont les USA . Non mais vous trouvez pas ça ridicule ?  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Bref voilà une infime partie des questions existentielles que je peux me poser sur le monde en général et sur l'évolution de la race humaine . Celles ci me donnant envie d'avancer et d'aider tous ceux qui en ont besoin.

----------

## yoyo

 *tronka wrote:*   

> Je reste persuadé que les machines prendront le dessus sur l'homme un jour ou l'autre , un peu comme Matrix mais de manière moins chaotique , enfin souhaitons-le ...  (à méditer) 
> 
> Allez jeter un oeil la dessus et dites moi ce que vous en pensez : 
> 
> http://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/QRIO/top_nf.html

 

Le robot qui (entre autre) cours (plus de contact avec le sol) à  14 mètres par minute, soit environ 50km/h. C'est vraiment impressionnant !!!

La grosse différence entre l'Homme et la machine, c'est que l'homme a des sens. Et je ne parle pas que des sens "physiques". L'Homme est capable de ressentir les choses, et par la même, de comprendre les choses. Cela lui permet d'inventer, de créer et finalement d'évoluer.

Et cela, une machine n'en sera jamais capable. Elle est peut réagir à des informations/données et peut s'adapter à une situation (conserver l'équilibre par exemple) mais n'ira jamais plus loin.

Il me semble que le cerveau humain fonctionne entre 10 et 100Hz. Comparé aux Giga Hertz actuels, il est bien ridicule. Mais il traite un nombre d'informations simultanées incroyable.

Bref, tout ça pour dire que je ne crois pas que les machines supplanteront l'Homme un jour (il est très capable de se détruire seul).

Enfin, on pourrait discuter de cela des heures mais ce n'est ni l'endroit, ni le propos.

----------

## anigel

mort de rire  :Laughing:  !

Et tout ça parceque tronka a oublié de compiler le support du port parallèle... on est peu de choses !!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## tronka

Bon je veux pas m'etendre sur le sujet mais tu devrais aller jeter un oeil sur les sites et forums sur le développement de l'Intelligence Artificielle. Tu vas voir y a des trucs qui font peur... 

 :Arrow:  Ani

Effectivement on a un peu dévier du sujet principal du topic mais ça fait du bien aussi d'échanger les points de vue . Nous ne sommes pas des machines   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  notre bulbe sert aussi a ça  :Smile: 

----------

## Yann

J'adore quand ca part hors sujet dans la philosophie  :Very Happy:  Y'a encore que là que je peux faire des posts  :Razz: 

Je crois pas (et j'espère pas) que les machines surpasseront les humains... Pas tant qu'on saura pas recréer un "cerveau" à l'identique (sans sa façon de fonctionner). Voir pour ca les recherches sur la création d'un processeur organique (avec des cellulles). L'intelligence artificielle a encore de beaux jours devant elle.

Nos machines ont beau essayer de se montrer humaines en nous faisant croire qu'elles le font exprés de nous embêter parfois, ont sait bien que c'est de notre faute à nous et on resteras les plus fort ("on va pas se faire emmerder par une machine" est une de mes expressions favorite).

Et pour finir ce off-topic, je suis pas persuadé que le "tout-machines/tout-informatique" dure éternellement. Mais c'est un autre sujet.

Pour revenir au sujet (avant de devoir encore faire en sorte que le modérateur crée un nouveau post, vu la tournure des débats), j'aime bien ta façon de te lancer à fond dedans, et le thread actuel est vachement interessant: j'avais commencé pareil que toi, j'étais parti dans tout les sens puis je me suis calmé. Là, tu me remotive pour me remettre au "boulot"  :Very Happy: 

Bon allez, j'arrête de foutre la grouille dans un forum technique -->[]

----------

## tronka

Content de voir que ça fait travailler quelques cervelles   :Razz: 

Les limites , c'est toi qui te les fixes , rien ni personne d'autre.

----------

## Yann

>Les limites , c'est toi qui te les fixes , rien ni personne d'autre.

(Oui, c'est vrai, mon QI n'appartient qu'à et ne dépend que de moi   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## yoyo

 *tronka wrote:*   

> Content de voir que ça fait travailler quelques cervelles   

 

"que ça fasse" serait plus juste ...   :Wink: 

 *tronka wrote:*   

> Les limites , c'est toi qui te les fixes , rien ni personne d'autre.

 

Je crois que les modos sont d'un autre avis ...   :Wink: 

Bon, "cp /dev/null yoyo"   :Laughing: 

----------

## tronka

Huhu! 

Je voulais juste rajouter une URL pour Yoyo et les interessés sur l'intelligence artificielle. Ici on parlera plus d'intelligence collective que d'IA. Je vous laisse découvrir.

www.ru3.org

C'est de la balle !!

 :Idea:  :Idea:  :Idea:  :Idea: 

PS: Peut etre serait il interessant de creer une section un peu plus philosophique ou l'on pourrait échanger points de vue et idées du monde informatique en mettant un peu de coté l'aspect technique. Genre un peu comme une salle de détente. Enfin c'est juste une suggestion bien entendu

----------

## Yann

On ne peut avoir de sous-section dans le forum Gentoo en Français (d'où le rappel à l'ordre de yoyo: on doit rester technique Gentoo en français ici, donc, désolé de mes dérives). Donc, pas possible. Sinon y'a: [pub] http://linuxfr.org [/pub] que tout le monde connait je suppose pour débattre plus largement.

Bon, tu t'en sors avec cups? Faut que je m'y relance ce soir!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tronka

Comme je disais plus haut , j'ai laché cups pour l'instant puisque tout marche comme je veux. J'ai toujours le message d'erreur dans ma fenetre de log , mais la je me suis attaqué a la structure de TCP/IP. 

J'ai essayé toutes les suggestions qu'on m'a faite mais rien n'a changé, je ne sais pas quoi faire.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Donc je change histoire de satisfaire ma soif de connaissance.

----------

## ghoti

Bon, alors je m'absente 3 minutes pour aller bosser et on en profite pour chahuter ?  :Laughing: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> "que ça fasse" serait plus juste ...   

 

Pas sûr !

=> je suis content de voir que tu fais travailler ton bulbe.

mais :

=> il faut que tu fasses travailler ton bulbe.

 *tronka wrote:*   

> depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs-r5/kernel/drivers/char/lp.o
> 
> Euh qu'est ce que ca veut dire ?

 

Il y a deux anomalies :

- d'une part, le message en lui-même veut dire que le module lp.o ne correspond pas à ton noyau (autrement dit, que tu ne l'aurais pas compilé en même temps que le noyau)

- d'autres part, le fait qu'il fasse référence à lp.o signifie probablement que tu as utilisé l'alias "alias char-major-6 lp" au lieu de "alias char-major-6 off".

Pour être sûr d'avoir un ensemble cohérent, je te conseillerais de vérifier la configuration du noyau pour voir si le support du port parallèle (et de l'imprimante) est activé oui ou non et de recompiler le tout (kernel + modules) en n'oubliant pas de faire un make modules_install.

Si tu actives le port paralèlle, alors utilise alias char-major-6 lp

Dans le cas contraire, indique alias char-major-6 off

 *tronka wrote:*   

> En tant que noob je recommande les Editions O'Reilly , aussi bien pour les administrateurs expérimentés que pour les néophytes
> 
> [...]
> 
> Je dirais que le seul inconvénient de la collection c'est le prix

 

En tant que l33t, je recommande très vivement aussi !  :Wink: 

D'autant plus que certains ouvrages sont gratuits, notamment et incidemment, le "Network Administrators' Guide"  :Wink: 

Bon, puisque tu es avide d'apprendre, je te file encore ceci :  http://www.webendshere.com/books/ebooklinks/unixBooks.htm

Je suis persuadé que tu en feras bon usage !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Et comme il faut bien "off-topiquer" un peu, j'aurais tendance à me ranger de ton côté concernant l'évolution des machines : un jour, elles n'auront plus besoin de l'homme !

Il est d'ailleurs grand temps que l'on reconsidère attentivement les théories d'Isaac Azimov ...

----------

## tronka

Alors la Gohti je viens de faire un bond dans la 4ème dimension !!!! 

Il est trop bien ce site!! La 8eme Merveille du Monde  :Razz: 

Merci infiniment  :Very Happy: 

"L'homme est un Loup pour l'Homme" on peut aussi le dire comme ça selon certains discours :"Mangez vous les uns les autres" 

Bref l'histoire ou les machines prennent le dessus j'y crois a fond (c'est mon avis ) mais vu tout ce qui circule sur le net vous devriez comprendre pourquoi je dis ça ....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Et comme il faut bien "off-topiquer" un peu, j'aurais tendance à me ranger de ton côté concernant l'évolution des machines : un jour, elles n'auront plus besoin de l'homme !

 

Y'a qu'à voir : elles compilent déja toute seules ... lol

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Il est d'ailleurs grand temps que l'on reconsidère attentivement les théories d'Isaac Azimov ...

 

Moi, j'en suis resté aux théories de l'évolution. Et franchement, les machines n'ont aucun pouvoir d'adaptation, donc d'évolution, et sont donc vouées à disparaître ... C'est quand même triste ça  :Mr. Green:  .

@tronka, je suis allé faire un (petit) tour sur ru3.org : très intéressant.

----------

## yoyo

 *tronka wrote:*   

> "L'homme est un Loup pour l'Homme"

 

Cette expression date un peu ... Notre appétit a beaucoup augmenté depuis ...   :Confused: 

----------

## tronka

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi, j'en suis resté aux théories de l'évolution. Et franchement, les machines n'ont aucun pouvoir d'adaptation, donc d'évolution, et sont donc vouées à disparaître ... C'est quand même triste ça  

 

Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec toi dans le sens ou si tu apprends a la machine a autogénérer un programme suivant telle ou telle conditions et bien ton IA sera opérationnelle et elle n'aura pas besoin de toi pour évoluer. Ceci dit avant ça il y a un sérieu travail de programmation , mais c'est tout a fait réalisable. 

Regarde par exemple les voitures ou les phares et les essuies glaces se mettent en marchent suivant le temps qui fait dehors, globalement c'est la meme chose. Si tu lui apprends elle sera capable de le faire et a un moment elle apprendra toute seule. 

Enfin bon . 

C'est le WE donc je vais faire reposer un peu mon cerveau mais je reste en contact.

Have Fun !!  :Smile: 

[/quote]

----------

## Possum

Pusiqu'on est en plein dans le off-topic  :Smile:  Je me permets d'apporter mon grain de sel.

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Il est d'ailleurs grand temps que l'on reconsidère attentivement les théories d'Isaac Azimov ...

 

Isaac Asimov (Avec un S pas un Z)  :Wink: 

Et, citons donc les lois, afin d'être complets:

Première Loi:

Un robot ne peut nuire à aucun être humain ni laisser sans assistance un être humain en danger

Deuxième Loi:

Un robot doit obéir aux ordres qui lui sont donnés par les êtres humains, suaf quand ces ordres sont incompatibles avec la Première Loi

Troisième Loi:

Un robot doit protéger sa propre existence tant que cette protection n'est pas incompatible avec la Première ou la Deuxième Loi.

Il est à noter que seuls deux des robots asimoviens sont dotés d'une Quatrième Loi, qui est en fait la Loi Zéro:

Un robot de peut nuire à l'humanité ni laisser sans assistance l'Humanité en danger.

Ce qui implique une subtile modification des lois suivantes, en sachant que la Loi Zéro prévaut sur la Première Loi.

Ces deux robots sont R. Daneel (Les cavernes d'acier, Face aux feux du soleil, Les robots de l'aube, Robots et Empire) et R. Giskard qui apparait dans les mêmes volumes. On retrouve Daneel dans Terre et Fondation dernier tome du cycle de Fondation où il explique à Golan Trevize sa "mission". (Il apparait aussi dans Prélude à Fondation et L'aude de Fondation si mes souvenirs sont bons, où il guide Hari Seldon, le concepteur des lois de la Psychohistoire) Mais je ne vais pas raconter toute l'histoire pour ceux qui auraient envie de lire ces fabuleux bouquins  :Smile: 

Une dernière chose à noter: le terme de Robot à été inventé par Isaac Asimov lui même  :Smile: 

Maintenant, revennons aux choses sérieuse, content de voir qu'un Windowsien, qui plus est Hardcore Gamer, veuille faire ses premiers pas dans le monde du Libre avec Gentoo  :Smile:  Puisses tu trouver ici réponses et motivation pour continuer ta quête de la Liberté.

----------

## ghoti

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Isaac Asimov (Avec un S pas un Z) 

 

Oups, la honte !   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Leander256

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Ces deux robots sont R. Daneel (Les cavernes d'acier, Face aux feux du soleil, Les robots de l'aube, Robots et Empire) et R. Giskard qui apparait dans les mêmes volumes. On retrouve Daneel dans Terre et Fondation dernier tome du cycle de Fondation où il explique à Golan Trevize sa "mission" [...] . Mais je ne vais pas raconter toute l'histoire pour ceux qui auraient envie de lire ces fabuleux bouquins 

 

Ah ben là t'as quand même grillé la fin du cycle!  :Laughing: 

Sinon de mon point de vue strictement cartésien (enfin je crois, les définitions ne sont pas mon fort), l'homme n'est qu'une machine extrêmement complexe. Et c'est cela qui nous empêche à l'heure actuelle de modéliser un être humain, puisqu'il faut prendre en compte la physique quantique, la chimie, la mécanique, etc... Sans parler de la quantité astronomique de variables ainsi que de leurs valeurs initiales.

Pour ce genre de discussions il y a la section "Off the wall" de ce forum. Malheureusement elle est en anglais, et j'ai souvent le dictionnaire à portée de main pour lire les différents sujets, mais les débats sont souvent intéressants, certains utilisateurs sont particulièrement cultivés, et on peut apprendre pas mal de choses dans certains débats.

En tout cas je te souhaite bonne continuation dans le monde de l'informatique en général et de gentoo en particulier: Tu as une grande soif de connaissances, tu ne rechignes pas à la tâche quand il faut lire de la documentation, ça fait plaisir  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Sinon de mon point de vue strictement cartésien (enfin je crois, les définitions ne sont pas mon fort), l'homme n'est qu'une machine extrêmement complexe. Et c'est cela qui nous empêche à l'heure actuelle de modéliser un être humain, puisqu'il faut prendre en compte la physique quantique, la chimie, la mécanique, etc... Sans parler de la quantité astronomique de variables ainsi que de leurs valeurs initiales.

 

Mon Dieu... Une machine extrêmement complexe ? Mais alors que faire de l'essence même de l'homme : la conscience ??? Une machine en est dépourvue, elle n'analyse d'elle-même que ce qu'on lui a appris, un nombre fini de paramètres (la t° du cpu par exemple, pour tenter de coller un tant soit peu au sujet de ce forum  :Laughing: ). Mais un homme (au sens large), lui, a conscience de lui-même. L'introspection, qui est la base de la conscience, est même pour le moment l'apanage de l'homme parmi les être vivants, puisque les animaux n'en font pas une preuve aussi éclantante que nous. Une machine... non décidemment pas !

Et hop, un troll, un  :Laughing:  !

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Mon Dieu... Une machine extrêmement complexe ? Mais alors que faire de l'essence même de l'homme : la conscience ??? Une machine en est dépourvue, 

 

Il manque une variable initiale à la machine :

machine # echo $POURQUOI_SUIS_JE_LA

Parce que l'Homme est Amour

 :Laughing: 

----------

## john7002

Bonjour,

Je suis depuis quelque temps vos conversations par rapport a l'IA. Je vous conseille donc naturellement le linux magasine de janvier, ou il y a dorenavent chaque mois un dossier sur l'IA. En gros le mag decortique des algorithmes genetiques(ou plutot evolutionnaire), a partir d'exemple assez concret. 

Sans vouloir faire le pessimiste, je pense qu'en recherche sur l'AI, on est assez loin d'aboutir a la machine "consciente", mais on arrive plutot a un stade ou les machines sont capable d'auto-adaptation (d'ou le nom d'algorithme evolutionnaire), mais cette adaptation  ne reflete pas une conscience. De mon point de vue, les recheches actuelles sont tres interessantes, mais je pense que c'est un abus de langage de parler actuellement d"'intelligence articielle".

----------

## tronka

Et ben dis donc , je m'absente quelques heures et le forum continu a s'enflammer  :Smile:  Terrible ! Vous imaginez pas a quel ca me motive de voir l'esprit d'entraide qui reigne ici   :Embarassed: 

Trève de plaisanterie, je m'apprete a réinstaller Gentoo sur le PC (familial) et j'avais quelques petites questions . 

- Apres avoir deja installé une Mandrake 9.2 , j'ai le bootloader qui est resté sur le MBR du premier disk dur. Est ce que je peux le virer , sans que ca fasse sauter le MBR pour Windaube et ensuite le remettre pour la Gentoo ? (J'ai 2 disk un a moi de 80Go et l'autre a la famille) 

- Je possède aussi le Sagem Fast 800 et je me demandais si je faisais une install avec le modem complètement débranché (faire comme si il n'y en avait pas) et ensuite le rajouter "post-install" si je n'aurais pas moins de soucis pour mettre le net . En faisant un install Stage 3 avec GRP et les snapshots.

-Je voudrais bien mettre plusieurs distrib sur mon disk , genre Gentoo , Mandrake , Debian ou encore d'autres que je connais pas encore . Au niveau du bootloader comment ça se passe ?

Voilà ! Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aiguiller un peu ça serait cool  :Smile: 

Et bonjour a tous les "l33t" qui viennent de se lever   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yann

Ca y'est, j'ai compris tout ce thread: Tronka, c'est une IA!!! Y'a pas! ca peut être que ça! Je sais pas vous, mais moi, au bout de 4/5 jours à bosser à ce rythme, faut que je dorme au moins 4 heures!!!   :Very Happy: 

Heu, pour le bootloader: tu utilise quoi comme bootmanager (je sais pas lequel utilise Mandrake) et quelle version de Windows(c) as-tu? Si c'est XP(c), perso j'avais eu des soucis que seul Grub a pu surpasser... mais j'avais dû re-installer Windows(c) qui ne voulait plus redémarrer et re-activer Grub (ouf!)

----------

## tronka

Bon Début de Semaine a tous !! 

Finalement je ne me suis pas vraiment préocuppé de Windows ce WE , j'ai préféré profiter du beau temps. 

On verra dans le semaine je pense . 

Je suis de nouveau au taf , et je continu ma quête sur TCP/IP  :Very Happy: 

Je me mettrais certainement sur Samba LDAP et Postfix cet aprèm , j'aurais probablement besoin d'un ou deux coups de pouces . 

Et non je ne suis pas une IA !! J'ai juste envie de comprendre   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked: 

----------

## anigel

Moi je suis absolument ébahi... La semaine dernière hardcore gamer sous Windows, vierge de toute expérience unixienne, cet après-midi trifouillant LDAP... Ca m'a pris plusieurs années pour faire la même chose  :Laughing:  !

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Courage !

----------

## tronka

Je suis un peu obligé de toucher a tout en meme temps , d'une parce que ça m'interesse et de deux parce que les gens avec qui je travaillent vont plus vite que des TGV !! J'ai beaucoup de retard par rapport a eux et donc si je veux prendre un peu de skill comme on dit chez les gamers, il faut que je mette les bouchées doubles. 

Je vous cache pas que ça un peu vite pour moi aussi , mais quand je comprends pas quelquechose , je recommence jusqu'a capter la finalité et le fonctionnement du processus. 

Y a des moments ou j'ai la tete remplie de lignes de commandes et je ne sais plus comment les utiliser, mais avec un peu de recul et quelques heures de sommeil souvent ça va mieux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tronka

Bon la je vais faire une pause parce que depuis ce matin je suis sur TCP/IP j'ai du lire 15 pages , prendre quasiment autant de notes et plus je tourne les pages , plus je me liquéfies  :Confused:   :Confused: 

Je pensais pas que c'était aussi complexe. Mais bon je baisse pas les bras! 

A ce propos si des gens ont des infos qu'ils jugeraient utiles de communiquer pour tout ce qui concerne le TCP/IP je suis preneur , n'hésitez pas a me PM. 

Merci encore ! 

Bonne soirée

----------

## anigel

Je vais faire hurler les grand gourous mais... j'administre un gros parc informatique avec de (gros aussi :p) serveurs dessus, et franchement je suis sûr d'avoir oublié 90% de ce que j'ai appris sur TCP/IP. Il ne me reste en mémoire que ce dont j'ai besoin, c'est-à-dire : des bricoles.

L'intérêt de connaître tous les rouages du moteur de sa voiture est nul pour la majorité des gens. restent alors 2 types de bricoleurs : ceux dont c'est le métier (les professionnels, qui ne savent du fonctionnement exact du moteur que ce qu'ils ont besoin de savoir pour la faire marcher), et les curieux, qui sont attirés par la mécanique, et dont le niveau peut varier fortement en fonction de leur implication.

Dans mon cas : je suis un professionnel qui ne retient que ce qui lui est utile, du moins pour TCP/IP (je sais à quoi servent les pistons du moteur, mais je me fiches pas mal de le température maximale de dilatation supportée par ces derniers). Pour le reste, je trimballe derrière moi un tas de trucs dont je n'ai pas grande utilité, mais ça me plait bien de bricoler dans les méandres du système  :Laughing:  !

Pour TCP/IP : tu n'as besoin de connaitre que très peu de choses pour la mise en application, mais si tu veux te lancer dans la programmation distribuée par exemple, tu auras intérêt à mieux savoir ce que tu fais, pour optimiser par exemple les communications, maillon faible dans les clusters de calcul. Et dans ce cas : TCP/IP a fond  :Smile:  !

----------

## tronka

 *Quote:*   

> L'intérêt de connaître tous les rouages du moteur de sa voiture est nul pour la majorité des gens. restent alors 2 types de bricoleurs : ceux dont c'est le métier (les professionnels, qui ne savent du fonctionnement exact du moteur que ce qu'ils ont besoin de savoir pour la faire marcher), et les curieux, qui sont attirés par la mécanique, et dont le niveau peut varier fortement en fonction de leur implication. 
> 
> 

 

C'est de qui ça ? C'est pas faux mais je suis pas tout a fait d'accord. Quant à moi , l'implication que je voues a l'informatique satisfait un rêve de gamin et je compte bien continuer à mener cette quete (quoiqu'il arrive au niveau politique) pour faire entendre la liberté d'expression de chacun, et démocratiser le monde informatique a l'échelle planétaire. Ca parait probablement démesuré mais je suis sur qu'avec 18Millions d'utilisateurs quotidiens sur Linux il y a un moyen de renverser la vapeur... Genre une petite grève du monde de l'Open Source et on replonge dans un gigantesque crack boursier, sans électricité, le système bancaire HS etc ...

A réfléchir mais je suis sur que c'est faisable.

----------

## tronka

Coucou les gens  :Smile: 

Je vais faire une courte pause pour TCP/IP , car je souhaiterais installer X et Gnome, je viens de lire certains HowTo qui apparement ne datent pas d'hier et j'ai pas bien compris comment ça se passait au niveau des config. 

J'ai fais un : emerge Xfree suivit d'un emerge gnome-base/gnome 

Je suis allé voir quelques HowTo , mais j'ai quelques petits soucis de vocabulaire en anglais et je ne comprends pas tout . 

Quelqu'un pourrait il me donner une piste plz ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------En fait c'est cool j'ai trouvé ce qu'il fallait sur Léa , je vais voir ce que ça donne et si j'ai un souci je ferais appel a votre aide.

----------

## tronka

Bien , je suis dans ma config de XF86 , évidement , ça aurait été trop beau que ça marche du premier coup ... 

Il semblerait que la souris ne soit pas detectable. J'ai essayé de chercher ou se trouvait les pilotes pour la souris ( PS/2 basique) mais j'ai pas trouvé , pas de /dev/mouse , ni autre chose qui pourrait contenir ce driver . 

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aiguiller un peu ? 

J'ai aussi toute une ligne d'erreurs quand je fais "startx": 

```

Using vt 7

    [10f] 320 x 200, 70Hz

    [134] 320 x 240, 72Hz

    [144] 400 x 300, 72Hz

    [154] 512 x 384, 70Hz

    [11e] 640 x 400, 70Hz

    [112] 640 x 480, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz, 160Hz

    [115] 800 x 600, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz

    [118] 1024 x 768, 60Hz, 70Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz, 130Hz

    [17b] 1280 x 768, 60Hz

    [16a] 1280 x 960, 60Hz, 85Hz

    [11b] 1280 x 1024, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [13e] 1400 x 1050, 60Hz, 75Hz

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device n

        No such file or directory.

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device n

        No such file or directory.

(EE) Mouse1: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse1"

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

Voilà ce que ça me donne ... Est ce juste un souci de souris ou il y a autre chose ?

----------

## yoyo

 *tronka wrote:*   

> En fait c'est cool j'ai trouvé ce qu'il fallait sur Léa , je vais voir ce que ça donne et si j'ai un souci je ferais appel a votre aide.

 Hello Tronka,

Pourquoi aller chercher si loin ce que tu as à portée de main : Guide de configuration du bureau Gentoo Linux.

On y parle X, souris et Gnome : tout ce dont tu rêves ...   :Wink: 

----------

## tronka

Vi mais je m'en suis rendu compte apres avoir parcouru le post de Loic38  :Smile: 

Je suis dedans là , je vais voir ce que ça donne. 

Merci Yoyo  :Wink: 

----------

## tronka

Effectivement ça marche mieux !  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

En revanche , il faut que je recupère les drivers de ma carte video parce que je vous explique pas la gueule de ma fenetre quand je fais "startx". 

Je pensais qu'avec les drivers "générics" ça marcherait , mais apparement ça ne lui plait pas beaucoup... 

Je vais me prendre la tête pour récup les RPM de Mandrake et les faire passer sur la Gentoo parce que évidement j'ai trouvé les driver pour toutes les distrib sauf pour Gentoo. Mais bon c'est pas grave au moins je me prends pas la tête pour rien et comme ça je saurais comment on fait. 

Je vous tiens au courant de la suite des événements . 

Ce matin je pouvais me prendre la tête tant que je voulais pour configurer Xfree, je travaille en SSH depuis un MacG3 , il m'a bien fallut 2 heures pour aller poser la question a un des ingé au boulot pour qu'il me dise qu'il fallait que je fasse la config directement sur le server et non en SSH depuis un poste distant   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Mais bon c'est en bonne voie maintenant.

----------

## yoyo

 *tronka wrote:*   

> En revanche , il faut que je recupère les drivers de ma carte video parce que je vous explique pas la gueule de ma fenetre quand je fais "startx".

 Par défaut, startx démarre le serveur X "de base" avec un term et une horloge : ça sert juste à savoir si X se lance correctement (texte affiché dans la console utilisée pour lancer X) mais c'est très laid.

Donc visiblement, c'est bon. Tu peux utiliser un DM/WM plus joli :Gnome ou KDE sont très gros mais moins déroutants (vous avez vu, j'ai pas fait de pub pour le meilleur des WM : fluxbox ... Zut, trop tard  :Laughing:  ). Il te suffit de l'emerger, de patienter, de configurer ton lanceur de session (gdm/xdm/kdm ...) et c'est parti ...

 *tronka wrote:*   

> Je vais me prendre la tête pour récup les RPM de Mandrake et les faire passer sur la Gentoo parce que évidement j'ai trouvé les driver pour toutes les distrib sauf pour Gentoo.

   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Là, c'est vraiment chercher la petite bête !!!

Quelle carte graphique as-tu ??

----------

## tronka

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Là, c'est vraiment chercher la petite bête !!!
> 
> Quelle carte graphique as-tu ??

 

Vi je sais , je suis tétu   :Twisted Evil: 

Ma carte c'est une VIA AGP ProSavage8 S3. Et les drivers ne sont pas dans le fichier config de base donc je les rajoute  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  (vous avez vu, j'ai pas fait de pub pour le meilleur des WM : fluxbox ... Zut, trop tard  ).
> 
> 

 

LOL  :Laughing:   mais on sait tous que fluxbox ça torche (surtout depuis les 0.9.8+)

----------

## yoyo

As-tu lu ce thread et celui-là ???

Fais un "dmesg | grep AGP" pour voir de quel chipset il s'agit et un "lsmod" pour voir quel module X a chargé lors de son démarrage.

----------

## tronka

Des fois je me demande si je suis pas un peu maudit ... Ca va faire une heure que je cherche sur le Net , pas moyen de trouver les drivers pour un OS différent de Windobe. La je suis gavé !!! 

Alors si quelqu'un à une idée je suis tout ouïe . 

Voilà ce que je cherche ==>ProSavageDDR P4M266 North Bridge VT8751 

J'ai trouvé moulte trucs mais rien pour Linux ....

----------

## _Vinz_

Salut Tronka,

J'ai suivi ton épopée et je dois dire chapeau! Pour quelqu'un qui ne connaissait que très peu au début, tu progresses très vite.

En ce qui concerne ta carte, si tu disposes déjà de RPMs le travail est presque fait! En effet, dans un RPM est mentionné le site depuis lequel les sources proviennent. Si je me rappelle bien, tu fais 'rpm -qpi nom_du_paquet' (retires l'option p si il est déjà installé) et tu obtiens les infos de celui-ci (site web des sources, mainteneur, description).

De là, tu devrais pouvoir faire qqch.

Tiens-moi au courant,

Vincent

----------

## tronka

Marci   :Smile: 

J'essaye ça de suite et je te dis.

----------

## tronka

Bon j'ai essayé ce que tu m'as dis Vinz mais rien ... Pas moyen de trouver les drivers pour une ProSavageDDR P4M266 North Bridge VT8751 sur Linux ... Je capte pas...  :Crying or Very sad: 

L'ingé du boulot me dit qu'il faudrait mettre une autre carte vidéo dans le bunddle , je pense que je verrais ça demain ...  Ca m'a un peu trop soulé de trouvé que des produits MerdoSoft ...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Et Bump !!! Je passe un grade   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

As-tu parcouru les liens que je t'ai fourni ???

L'un d'eux t'amène ici (mais bon, il ne faut pas être anglophobe  :Wink:  ).

Sinon, une petite recherche sur forums.gentoo.org avec comme argument "ProSavageDDR" donne quelques résultats dont celui-ci.

C'est vrai que ce chipset est plutôt mal supporté.  :Confused: 

Mais sur cette page il y a des versions disponibles pour Red Hat et Mandrake. Ce ne sont pas des RPM; tu pourras peut-être en faire quelque chose ...

----------

## tronka

Je me sens super bête d'un coup , je suis resté sur tous les sites pendant un bon moment , et j'ai meme pas été capable de voir que les drivers étaient sous mon nez ...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## tronka

Bon ça y est ça marche mieux déjà (enfin presque)... 

J'ai fini par trouver les drivers adéquats pour la carte , (Merci Yoyo  :Razz: ) 

mais maintenant le problème vient de la fréquence de rafraichissement de l'écran... C'est un vieux tromblon du coup la synchronisation horizontale ne se fait pas correctement. J'ai essayé de la baisser au max (10-90) mais toujours rien . Je vais voir si je trouve un autre écran un peu moins vétuste. 

Merci Yoyo pour ton aide  :Smile:  :Smile:  Et tous les autres aussi d'ailleur  :Smile: .

----------

## tronka

Bump ! 

Je voulais juste tenir les gens au courant de mon avancement  :Wink: 

Je viens de finir le Premier Chapitre de TCP/IP et j'essaye de l'assimilé tant bien que mal. J'ai laissé un peu de coté l'apprentissage TCP/IP le temps de bien comprendre et je me suis lancé dans le tutoriel LDAP. Ca me rappelle les SGBDR que je faisais en Compta. C'est interessant  :Smile: 

Wala pour les newz  :Smile: 

S'il y a des suggestions ou des infos que vous jugez utiles a faire passer n'hésitez surtout pas  :Wink: 

----------

## lbr

Je viens de parcourir le fil  : Quelle épopée  !!

Bravo !

Et maintenant qu'est ce que tu fais ?

----------

## Trevoke

Euh, ca fait quasiment un an qu'il n'a pas repondu et j'avoue que son nom ne m'est pas familier, il a pas poste depuis un moment je pense..

----------

## TGL

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=883892

Le 20 février 2004, le jeune Tronka veut automatiser l'ajout d'utilisateurs sur son serveur Samba. Il découvre à cette occasion les plaisirs du Bash, et enchaine joyeusement les "read" avec les "echo". Et là, c'est le drame :  alors qu'à la ligne 9 sa première tentative d'expression conditionnelle échoue, il disparait mysterieusement. On ne le reverra plus jamais sur le forum... 

Tintttttiiin (<- paire d'accords dramatiques)

----------

## Trevoke

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

C'est pas du jeu les moderateurs ont pas le droit d'etre aussi droles!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

ROFLMAO!

TGL t'arrondirais pas tes fins de mois en rédigeant( les intros chez Bataille et Fontaine!!!

 :Razz: 

----------

